# Ich möchte geworben werden



## trickp (29. August 2014)

Hallo!

Ich würde mich gerne von jemanden von euch Werben lassen. Ich bezahle alle Keys selbst und möchte von euch nur 60.000 Gold auf dem Server Thrall. Ihr bekommt dafür eins von 3 exklusiven Mounts oder 1 von 3 exklusiven Haustieren, das bleibt ganz euch überlassen. zusätzlich erhaltet Ihr 30 Tage kostenlose Spielzeit. Weiteres hier: https://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/werbt-einen-freund

Das ganze soll sich auf dem Server Thrall (PvE) und auf Hordenseite abspielen. Es kann sofort losgehen. Ich möchte einen Krieger Tank hochspielen, somit können wir ganz gemütlich und recht zügig die Instanzen abklappern. Bei weiteren Fragen einfach Ingame oder hier im Forum melden.

Mein Battletag:  trickp99#2876

Gruß Patti


[Zusatz: Sollte sich bis morgen mittag jemand melden mit ernsthaftem Interesse, bin ich bereit die Goldmenge um 10.000 Gold zu reduzieren. Möchte schnellstmöglich meinen Krieger auf Stufe 60 bringen.]


----------

